# Will chlorine ruin my hair!?



## shayy (Mar 17, 2010)

So as some of you know, I recently dyed my hair brown about a month ago. I am going back in in like 2 weeks for a touch up, and just had a quetsion before I did.

Summertime is coming up fast, which means lots of swimming! But will the chlorine ruin my hair? Will it make the color lighten up, or alter it in anyway?


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 17, 2010)

If your a golden brown you might expect to see a lot of ash show up in the hair.


----------



## Bellaluna (Mar 17, 2010)

Put coconut oil on your hair before you go into chlorinated water. This will protect your hair from the chlorine.

I would say yes... chlorine will ruin your hair.


----------



## shayy (Mar 17, 2010)

where can i get coconut oil and how much is it?


----------



## Suzzana (Mar 17, 2010)

beautiful hair tips!

Use Good Quality Products

There's a good reason brands like Kinky-Curly and Miss Jessie's are so popular among people seeking great-looking curls: they work. Products from these lines, as well as Ouidad, are designed to work with curly hair of all textures. You'll get much better results with a high-quality gel than you will from a cheap drugstore brand, which usually leaves hair feeling crunchy and parched.

After Products are Applied, Leave Hair Alone

Once your hair products are in and you've combed through your hair or worked through it with your fingers, leave your style alone. Let it air dry or use a diffuser, but don't touch those curls. This means no combing and no brushing; otherwise, you'll just comb or brush your curls into a big ball of frizz.

Let Hair Air Dry Whenever Possible

You may not always have time to let your hair air dry, but do it whenever you can. The less heat you place on your hair in the form of blow drying, even if it's diffused, the more moisture your hair retains, which is crucial for maintaining healthy curls that don't frizz. If you're in a hurry, low heat via a diffuser dryer is fine, but again, don't scrunch. Just move the dryer around your hair quickly and stop when your hair is about 50% dry.

Avoid Oils

For well-defined curls, products that are not oil-based will give you better results. When you don't want to wear your hair in ringlet form, using oil is fine and won't disrupt your style, but gel-like products give good hold while keeping frizz at bay.


----------



## Bellaluna (Mar 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *shayy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif where can i get coconut oil and how much is it? You can get coconut oil pretty much anywhere: online, health food store, even Wal*Mart. It's affordable.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 18, 2010)

If all else fails, you can opt for a swim cap ;-)


----------



## Suzzana (Mar 18, 2010)

sure you can get a cap or get some more tips here


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 18, 2010)

OMG yes yes and yes. thats why it is best to put on a cap when you go swimming. chlorine will ruin your beautiful hair colour.


----------



## Bellaluna (Mar 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ingrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG yes yes and yes. thats why it is best to put on a cap when you go swimming. chlorine will ruin your beautiful hair colour. This is true. I forgot all about the swim cap.
I have a pool and I won't even put my head/hair in the water. I am not willing to take the chance of ruining my hair (and I don't even color it).


----------



## Ere Perez (Mar 19, 2010)

It can turn blond hair green and it can change the color if you have dyed or rinsed your hair color.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 23, 2010)

Chlorine and blonde hair = death! lol Whenever I for a swim in chlorinated water my hair gets really knotty and dry and takes ages to get back to normal. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Abbygalll (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmmm, i wonder if thats why my color fades so fast (it seems) after i color. Our city water has a high content of chlorine... &amp; i obviously wash with it..


----------



## xeunhaex (Mar 23, 2010)

i don't like letting my hair touch chlorine


----------



## shayy (Mar 23, 2010)

oh okay good to know.

its funny, i never really had problems with chlorine when i was blonde. (which i was for 19 years!) it never ruined my color or anything! i dyed my hair brown a month ago, and just decided its better to be safe then sorry! i dont want the brown fading faster than it already does! haha thanks for all the help ladies


----------



## xxrejxilxx (Apr 4, 2010)

yes chlorine will damage hair.. as said before prevent it by using coconut oil and afterwards deep condition it


----------

